# Campenchana



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone have a recipe they like


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hint.. Fanta Orange Soda Add in : 


CAMPECHANA DE MARISCOS SAUCE:

1/4 cup green olives, chopped

1/3 cup EVOO

1/2 cup ketchup

1/2 cup chile sauce

1 T fresh oregano

1/4 cup Flat leaf parsley, chopped

1 t chopped Serrano pepper

1/4 cup fresh lime juice

1 C Clamato juice .

VEGGIES:

1/2 C Roma or Creole tomatoes, seeded and diced

1/4 C Shallot or white onion, diced

1 t minced garlic

1/4 C cilantro, leafs only chopped

1/2 t sea salt

SEAFOOD MIX:

1 Hass avocado, peeled and diced

1/2 C New Mexican chiles, roasted, peeled and diced

1/2 # shrimp, boiled and peeled

1/2 # lump crabmeat

Mix sauce ingredients well and set aside.

Mix vegetables and combine with sauce mixture. Delicately fold in the seafood mix.

Serve in an Champagne glass or ice cream sundae glass with warm homemade corn tortilla chips. Garnish each with a fresh bay leaf and finely chopped fresh jalapeÃ±os on the side.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Capt. Going to try!


----------



## TX522034 (Jul 21, 2013)

Captain that sounds good!!! How does this one compare to the one Pappaduex used to have as an appetizer???


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

TX522034 said:


> Captain that sounds good!!! How does this one compare to the one Pappaduex used to have as an appetizer???


The Duex does not get my Duex.I would not Nuex..

I also do this recipe another way and add fanta orange soda.. Its the kicker..


----------

